# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cfare do benit po te zbulonit se bashkshorti/tja ju tradhton?

## laura..

Cfare do benit nese zbuloni se bashkeshortja apo bashkeshorti ju tradheton, dhe jo vetem kaq por nuk e vret mendjen nese ti e ke nuhatur kete gje?

Po marr shkas nga nje histori e nje shoqes time  nje cift i cili jeton diku ne evrope, te cilet kane edhe një femije. Kane tre vjet martese, gruaja e do te shoqin, megjithese e ka marre vesh per tradhetine, dhe jo vetem kaq por ai ka filluar dhe nuk e trajton mire.Ajo ariti ti vendos burrit te saj gps ne makine qe te bindej qe tradhetia dhe mendimet  e saj qe e mundojne jane  te verteta . Ajo per ater  te dashurise dhe per hir te femijes qe ka, gjithashtu edhe sepse eshte ne nje vend te huaj nuk merr dot nje vendim sic duhet per jeten e saj.
Ju po te ishit ne pozicionin e saj cfare do benit?

----------


## Albela

Se di crelatash ka cifti
Po nqs ajo e do dhe sdo ta humbasi
 e mira esht mos ta ndjeki te germoj se si qysh apo tek
Perkundrazi te gjej menyren per ta rifituar per ta pasur pran vêtes
Ta joshi perseri ,se esht dicka kur femra behet nene fillon dhe neglizhon 
Bashkshortin dhe veten e saj duke len pas dore detaje te vogla qe duken pa rendesi
Po qe luajn rolin e vet ne 1 mardhenie

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Nese do nuhasja gje qe ka tradhti ne ajer , do mundohesha ti verifikoja dyshimet e mia , dhe kur ta beja kete gje do i jepja duret burrit pa u menduar 2 here , edhe sikur te kisha femije  .
Me mire vetem se e keq shoqerume , no matter what ..

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Do ti shuaja fisin deri ne brez te 4 .!!!

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

Nuk ka kuptim asgje pas nje tradhtie,edhe me te moderuarit nuk e bejne balle.
Une do ta kisha liruar nga presioni i pregaditjes se genjeshtres si te del me hypesin, dmth e kisha lene te rri ne shpine shlire.

Dy atllare ne nje mullare nuk lidhen.

----------


## martini1984

> Cfare do benit nese zbuloni se bashkeshortja apo bashkeshorti ju tradheton, dhe jo vetem kaq por nuk e vret mendjen nese ti e ke nuhatur kete gje?
> 
> Po marr shkas nga nje histori e nje shoqes time  nje cift i cili jeton diku ne evrope, te cilet kane edhe një femije. Kane tre vjet martese, gruaja e do te shoqin, megjithese e ka marre vesh per tradhetine, dhe jo vetem kaq por ai ka filluar dhe nuk e trajton mire.Ajo ariti ti vendos burrit te saj gps ne makine qe te bindej qe tradhetia dhe mendimet  e saj qe e mundojne jane  te verteta . Ajo per ater  te dashurise dhe per hir te femijes qe ka, gjithashtu edhe sepse eshte ne nje vend te huaj nuk merr dot nje vendim sic duhet per jeten e saj.
> Ju po te ishit ne pozicionin e saj cfare do benit?


Ngaqe merr pashaporten e jashtme
mendimi jem..............
Dashuria bie ne kete rast,ngaqe i ka vendosur ne maqine GPS.
Dhe....smund ta llogjikoj qe ta dashuroj njere(i)n qe me ...........ledhaton perpara

----------


## 2043

> Cfare do benit nese zbuloni se bashkeshortja apo bashkeshorti ju tradheton, dhe jo vetem kaq por nuk e vret mendjen nese ti e ke nuhatur kete gje?
> 
> Po marr shkas nga nje histori e nje shoqes time  nje cift i cili jeton diku ne evrope, te cilet kane edhe një femije. Kane tre vjet martese, gruaja e do te shoqin, megjithese e ka marre vesh per tradhetine, dhe jo vetem kaq por ai ka filluar dhe nuk e trajton mire.Ajo ariti ti vendos burrit te saj gps ne makine qe te bindej qe tradhetia dhe mendimet  e saj qe e mundojne jane  te verteta . Ajo per ater  te dashurise dhe per hir te femijes qe ka, gjithashtu edhe sepse eshte ne nje vend te huaj nuk merr dot nje vendim sic duhet per jeten e saj.
> Ju po te ishit ne pozicionin e saj cfare do benit?


Parimi im  eshte ky:
Po e mora vesh se me ke tradhetuar, te ndaj.
Jo pse me tradhetove, por:
SEPSE JE AQ BUDALLAQE SA E MORA VESH EDHE UNE.
budallallekun e konsideroj me te rrende se tradhetine e padukshme :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

astalavista, bye bye, tschüss, ciao, αντίο, au revoir,dag etj etj

dhe ne fund do ja thosha me embelsi kinezce  :ngerdheshje: 
附屬的

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

> Do ti shuaja fisin deri ne brez te 4 .!!!


AK- 47 perdorni kah ana juaj ne raste te tilla apo jo.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Cfare do benit nese zbuloni se bashkeshortja apo bashkeshorti ju tradheton, dhe jo vetem kaq por nuk e vret mendjen nese ti e ke nuhatur kete gje?
> 
> Po marr shkas nga nje histori e nje shoqes time  nje cift i cili jeton diku ne evrope, te cilet kane edhe një femije. Kane tre vjet martese, gruaja e do te shoqin, megjithese e ka marre vesh per tradhetine, dhe jo vetem kaq por ai ka filluar dhe nuk e trajton mire.Ajo ariti ti vendos burrit te saj gps ne makine qe te bindej qe tradhetia dhe mendimet  e saj qe e mundojne jane  te verteta . Ajo per ater  te dashurise dhe per hir te femijes qe ka, gjithashtu edhe sepse eshte ne nje vend te huaj nuk merr dot nje vendim sic duhet per jeten e saj.
> Ju po te ishit ne pozicionin e saj cfare do benit?


te vendose gps apo dreq e te bir...a e dini mire se nenat tona legjendare asnjehere nuk na vendosen kapister ne meshkujve per te na mbajtur nen puplat e saj...asnjehere nuk na pyeten cka bejme e cka nuk bejme,me ka shkojme e me ke vijme,me ke dalim apo me ke hyjme...qe nga mosha qe behet me i dale zot vehtes djali eshte i lire...e kunderta per vajzen...ajo eshte e lire deri sa shkon ne klase te 4-t...ne te pesten e deri sa nuk ja var kush ma i vene rojen nga mbrapa...

perpara se ti vendoste gps ne makine te pyeste vehten pse burri po shkon me tjetren..cka ajo mangut qe nuk ja ploteson burrit dhe qe ky kerkon ta gjeje tek nje tjeter....eshte lehte ti japesh duart sic mendojne mendjelehtat por duhet me menduar pasojat...kurgje nuk i ben nje mashkulli nese e ndan..thjeshte ai do merzitet pak per femijet e tij ama nuk ka as pengesen me te vogel te shetise lule me lule...ne kohet e sotme bile kur tregu i femrave eshte ne kulmin e inflacionit ai edhe abuzon ...dhe pastaj nuk duhet te ankoheni se i dashuri apo njerku ju dhunoi juve apo vajzen vajzat tuaja...ka raste edhe djemt  bile...se i ke dhene duart me te afertit tend dhe do presesh te mire nga dashnori...

dihet fare mire se mashkulli tradheton fizikisht kurse femra shpirterisht...duke qene te tilla tradhetia e femres eshte me e rende se ajo e mashkullit..fundja nuk te sjell gje ne shtepi...e jo te ruajsh femijet e dikujt tjeter...kjo nuk durohet...

megjithese kemi arritur ne shkallen me te larte te civilizimit...prite kur te propozohet menyra e nderrimit te bashkeshortit apo te therrasesh dike ne shtepi ti beje qejfin burrit apo gruas...te rrisesh femijet e dikujt tjeter tash eshte mese e zakonshme edhe nder shqiptaret...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> AK- 47 perdorni kah ana juaj ne raste te tilla apo jo.


Jo ne fakt,perdorim ICBM ose Katysha,varet nga kalibri i nuses.




> Nga regjistri lagjes.


Jo nga kryeplaku i fshatit.

----------


## USA NR1

> Cfare do benit nese zbuloni se bashkeshortja apo bashkeshorti ju tradheton, dhe jo vetem kaq por nuk e vret mendjen nese ti e ke nuhatur kete gje?
> 
> Po marr shkas nga nje histori e nje shoqes time  nje cift i cili jeton diku ne evrope, te cilet kane edhe një femije. Kane tre vjet martese, gruaja e do te shoqin, megjithese e ka marre vesh per tradhetine, dhe jo vetem kaq por ai ka filluar dhe nuk e trajton mire.Ajo ariti ti vendos burrit te saj gps ne makine qe te bindej qe tradhetia dhe mendimet  e saj qe e mundojne jane  te verteta . Ajo per ater  te dashurise dhe per hir te femijes qe ka, gjithashtu edhe sepse eshte ne nje vend te huaj nuk merr dot nje vendim sic duhet per jeten e saj.
> Ju po te ishit ne pozicionin e saj cfare do benit?


une se tradhtoj gruen edhe ajo sme tradhton mua edhe u kry, LOL

----------


## xfiles

varet, varet shume nga situata,

une e mbaj veten per besnik po ku i dihet mbase tradhetoj une e jo anasjelltas, keshtu qe ta vrisja pse me tradhetoi e heq nga opcionet.
Nese ne mes nuk ka femije atehere çeshtja eshte teper e lehte, duke supozuar qe ka nje kontrate paramartesore qe rregullon mire pasurine thjesht do i jepja duart.
Po te kete ne mes femije atehere sigurisht qe do kishte 2 mundesi,
1) femijen e mbaj une dhe ajo te shporret.
2) nese nik i pelqen pika 1 nje atentat i mire organizuar qe te duket si vetvrasje(nga turpi gjoja) dhe do rrija rehat.


ne çdo rast do mundohesha ne maksimum te mos me shkaterrohet jeta per nje cope k**ve

----------


## laura..

Kaprosi qe kur paska dale ky ligji qe burri mund te tradhetoje dhe gruaja nuk lejohet te tradhetoje?
apo eshte ndonje ligj i evropes mo

----------


## The Clown

> une se tradhtoj gruen edhe ajo sme tradhton mua edhe u kry, LOL


Nuk garantohet per grua veq per veti.

Cdo grua ka qef me ndrru bile se paku nje here me provu qfare eshte te tradhtohet.

Ne treg ka kastraveca te llojlloj madhesie e shije.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Jo ne fakt,perdorim ICBM ose Katysha,varet nga kalibri i nuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Jo nga kryeplaku i fshatit.


Nga kryeplaku i fshatit!.Kan fillu me trathtu dhe kryetaret e lagjes.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Kaprosi qe kur paska dale ky ligji qe burri mund te tradhetoje dhe gruaja nuk lejohet te tradhetoje?
> apo eshte ndonje ligj i evropes mo


por edhe vellain....te tregojne mire...dhe ta tregojne mire ku e ke vendin...cka te them me teper une...mua keshtu me ka thane nana...dhe une nanen e degjoj se jam djale i mire....nuk e di per ty....

ne fakt ligji eshte i shqiptareve dhe jo i europes..ne europe eshte e kunderta...atje lejohet qe gruaja te beje cte doje...burri ehehe kurrsesi


te djalit i lan sapuni,, vajzen e merr lumi....kan pas thane te paret tane....

----------


## Elonaa

Asgje!Divorc!Une kam jeten time ai te tijen.

----------


## Elonaa

> Cfare do benit nese zbuloni se bashkeshortja apo bashkeshorti ju tradheton, dhe jo vetem kaq por nuk e vret mendjen nese ti e ke nuhatur kete gje?
> 
> Po marr shkas nga nje histori e nje shoqes time  nje cift i cili jeton diku ne evrope, te cilet kane edhe një femije. Kane tre vjet martese, gruaja e do te shoqin, megjithese e ka marre vesh per tradhetine, dhe jo vetem kaq por ai ka filluar dhe nuk e trajton mire.Ajo ariti ti vendos burrit te saj gps ne makine qe te bindej qe tradhetia dhe mendimet  e saj qe e mundojne jane  te verteta . Ajo per ater  te dashurise dhe per hir te femijes qe ka, gjithashtu edhe sepse eshte ne nje vend te huaj nuk merr dot nje vendim sic duhet per jeten e saj.
> Ju po te ishit ne pozicionin e saj cfare do benit?



Une mendoj qe shoqja duhet te shkeputet urgjentisht nga burri i saj.Te meret me edukimin e femijes.Se jo vet po ajo po shkaterron edhe femijen e saj.Duke e duruar ajo kurre s'do fitoj.Vetem ul personalitetin e saj.

----------


## laura..

Elonaa jam dakort me ty dhe une te njejten gje i kam thene
po gjendja e saj shpirterore ne keto momente eshte teper e ulet
besoj se do ndahet po i duhet pak kohe qe te mare veten dhe te gjej fuqine te mar jeten e saj ne dore...sepse ai nuk eshte vetem nje burre i cregullt po dhe nje familjar i keq per femijen e tij
Historine e saj e shkruajta shkurt sepse ka nje histori te madhe ....

----------

